# Why we roam??



## wizehop (Mar 21, 2012)

SO this is in now way limited to those who live on the rails. I'm curious about drifters and wanderlust kids of every scale. If your rich and travel the globe, or broke as and drift from town to town..why do it

The Question is:

Why do we roam and what do you think a constant state of movement represents within us.

If you ride trains because its a free form of travel, that's not what I'm talking about here.

Personally I'm not sure why I do it that's why I'm asking. Its one of those weird things like why I am obsessed with trains..been that way since my first memory, but ask me why and I cant really say.

Wondering if any one has some deep spiritual shit on the topic.


----------



## A2low240 (Mar 21, 2012)

I do it for the adventure and life experiences. What defines me as a person is a sum of where I have been, who I have met along the way and the stories that transpire. When I'm not infatuated with these two things I take in all of the lands natural beauty created by something bigger than any one person. Adventure is the addiction thus the travel.


----------



## A2low240 (Mar 21, 2012)

Deep spiritual shit isn't for me. Most of it is b&w for me.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 21, 2012)

Sometimes things in the environment I occupy don't feel right. If that feeling of "not feeling right"
doesn't subside in a few days, I know I've got to "hit the road". As soon as I'm out of town I'm
usually feeling much better and can hardly wait to be in my new environment. After I've been there
for awhile, I'll get that feeling again and do it all over.

...Mr. Wizehop, I'm about as likely to share my deep spiritual bullshit with you as you are likely to
share how your first train ride went.

my deep spiritual bullshit is all mine, muddafuckas.


----------



## dolittle (Mar 22, 2012)

For me it's in the blood, I think. I come from a long line of Rovers... On my Da's side. I've often wonder why I can't stay in one place. I first remember the feeling hitting me in my mid teens. To eas it up, I'd walk the 17 mile circle around the community I grew up in. When I started supporting myself, it was nothing for me to walk off a job, pack the little I owend & head off to a new place. In a car if I had one, on foot if I didn't. Though I like trains, I've never "rode the rails" without a paid ticket. I have found it's easyer to keep my roots planted since I started trucking. I get my fill of roaming & still have a home to come back to. Though, it seems like trucking doesn't really "do it", any more.. even that is starting to feel tied down. As for the Spiritual stuff, I think roaming in & of it's self IS the Spiritual stuff.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm only in it for the weed, stacks and bitches.

Years ago I mighta said "ultimate freedom" or "to see as much as possible before I die."

These days though... weed, stacks and bitches.
Hey, gotta live for something.
Still beats a real job.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm not really sure. guess because it beats sitting around? I can't stand doing the same thing over and over again. I need to change it up every once in awhile. For now that way of changing it up is just transplanting myself all over the place. and I'm completely content with that. Eventually traveling is just gonna feel monotonous and i'll have to change drastically again.


----------



## Alaska (Mar 22, 2012)

I'd rather deal with the elements oppressing me than money oppressing me. Fuck comfort. I get way too content in-doors. I hate that shit.


----------



## slurricane (Mar 22, 2012)

life is too fucking crazy to stay put, plain and simple.


----------



## slurricane (Mar 22, 2012)

Beegod Santana said:


> I'm only in it for the weed, stacks and bitches.


i would like this multiple times if given the option.


----------



## scatwomb (Mar 22, 2012)

I feel less human when I am comfortable, and then I feel guilty. 

I think I have some sort of mental issue with not being able to stay in one place for a long period of time - my pops was the same way.


----------



## Sydney (Mar 22, 2012)

cuz its fun!


----------



## Xavierr (Mar 22, 2012)

im just in it to get laid and drink natty ice brah


----------

